# 3 Cats need home in PA



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/56260537.html


----------



## Shareen (Feb 1, 2005)

why do they need new homes? and what types are they? and m or f? spayed or neutered?


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Shareen, click on the link Renea provided. Hope that helps.


----------



## evepitt (Feb 9, 2005)

*A possibility in Blue Bell PA*

Did these cats find homes yet? My parents live in Blue Bell and have 2 persians and one short hair, but they may be able to ask around in case anyone would be interested in adopting them. I know it would be ideal to keep them together, but would you consider adopting one alone or two together? I just found a home for an adult two weeks ago, but we may have more cat people to ask. 

I know one lady that my mom works with who lives in landsdale that was looking to adopt 2 kittens at one time, (I found this out last week) but she may be interested in adopting 2 adults together. 

Let me know as soon as possible in case this lady hasn't found 2 cats yet.


----------



## evepitt (Feb 9, 2005)

I called some people tonight after I posted the last post, and I may have a few possibilities that live within an hour of you. Let me know the status of the situation asap.


----------

